

The plan to let anyone become European ... Digitally. - yulaow
http://www.zdnet.com/this-is-so-freaking-huge-man-its-insane-the-plan-to-let-anyone-become-european-digitally-7000029486/

======
good-citizen
wow, makes so much sense

